# Do you have any trail cam pic's



## DaveHawk (Jul 7, 2017)

Recent cell cam pic's of what I hope to be a big boy this season. Had to tell if the bottom is the same buck he looks to be.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Ray D (Jul 7, 2017)

That's looks like a good one. Our cameras will be going out soon being we just had our quota hunt drawing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a few bucks in the area. This is a good 8 most likely but he will get a pass for another year or two.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 7, 2017)

this one is wide and I only have a back side pick so far

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2017)

@rocky1 has a few...


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Little better picture of my annoying pig! He's a tad thick!!



 
Then I keep getting these...









Last year's picture -- Personally, I get a bigger thrill out of these pictures than all the bucks... 3 out of the 4 fawns here were raised in the yard. Literally about a hundred yards from the house, around the fish ponds. Have an acre or two of swamp on the edge of the ponds, and a strip about 8 - 10 feet wide between 2 of the ponds that they raise them in. Both spots afford them some protection from predators, but enough cover to hide. Close enough to the house not a lot of predators harass them, strip between the ponds is grown up, you can watch them lay down a lot of times and they disappear. Close to feed and water. Every year for 5 years, one had a single fawn, the other had twins. Two years ago the doe with the single fawn was hit on the highway, last year the doe with the twins was hit. But, another one has found the strip between the ponds, as will another find the spot in the swamp. They grew up there, it's simply moving home for them. 





I got Turkeys too...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 7, 2017)

AN Egrets too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 7, 2017)

Put my camera out a few weeks ago but haven't been back out to check it, probably should get my bow out and get ready since it'll be deer season before i know it and i need to kill a couple this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ray D (Jul 8, 2017)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Put my camera out a few weeks ago but haven't been back out to check it, probably should get my bow out and get ready since it'll be deer season before i know it and i need to kill a couple this year.


We knocked the dust off our bows the other day with a local 3D shoot. Pretty good way to practice on yardage estimates. It will be bow season before you know it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 8, 2017)

Looms to be a young 8 bone is growing fast

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 9, 2017)

I thought about putting corn out in my yard and shoot one off my back deck haha, only have an acre and a half but it's out in the country and have deer running through all the time. Had two fawns playing right beside the woods in our yard a few weeks ago. Last season my son was born a few weeks after it opened, only got to go a few times and didn't kill anything, should have but passed on a couple and probably shouldn't have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 9, 2017)

Look at it this way you had a great season with the new son and you get to look forward to seeing those couple that you passed on being bigger this year

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 9, 2017)

Depends on the out of state hunters next to our farm, they'll shoot anything. Few years ago I let a small 10 pointer walk and watched it jump our fence, didn't take two steps and BOOOOM. Walked over and talked to them, said he always wanted to shoot a 10 pointer..... The worse hunting luck I had was not going opening day 3 years ago bc of a damn wedding party we had for us, this one monster actually showed up in daylight hours. He didn't show up for the rest of the season but had him on camera again the next year


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah I have a few neighbors that keep telling me I should have taken the 8 pt. the last 2 years, that someone else was going to get him. I keep telling them, they may, but I personally am going to let him grow and pass those genes on. Thus far he's survived, and the guys I've talked with haven't seen him on camera at all yet.

Know the feeling on the big buck, the 10 pt I was chasing has only shown in daylight hours on camera 1 time. Sat on my stand until it was almost dark one night, checked my phone 7:15 climbed down out of the stand (_before I had the condo_), and went to the house. Next day I pulled cards on the camera and he was standing in front of the camera at 7:18, meaning he walked in as I was walking out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert (Jul 10, 2017)

Does it count if I just stick my phone over my head on the porch?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 10, 2017)

Rock1, i don't go to my honey untill the rut kicks in. I've taken 3 bucks back there. Get in early , rattle a few times and wait.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2017)

My problem Dave is most of my big bucks hang out in a swamp half mile or so south of me. They'll come up here and feed all summer, but when the rut starts and they become preoccupied with other things, and acorns are dropping all along the river, they aren't nearly as interested in coming up here to feed. While I do have several large oaks, and they do drop a lot of acorns here on the property, (_front yard is full of them, is not the least bit uncommon to work in the shop at night and watch bucks feeding under the yard light in the front yard 40 yards away_), even with feed plots, and corn, and mineral blocks for them; that simply isn't important that time of year. Limited number of does up here, and they're usually covered early. Need to thin out a bunch of smaller bucks, BUT... FWC in their infinite wisdom imposed regulations on horn size in this unit. Which is good to some extent, I do understand their reasoning, don't get me wrong; but I've had several bucks here, that are not passing on desirable genetics, and they're old enough they're strictly nocturnal. 

Might have half a chance if I moved south to hunt them, but the land here around the house is chopped up in NUMEROUS 10, 20, 40 acre plots, most of which are being hunted by others, or they want some ridiculous price to allow you access to hunt a little bitty piece of land. And, a half mile west of us, Suwannee River Water Management has everything for a half mile from the river locked up for MILES, and they don't allow hunting on this stretch. Makes for a lot of nice bucks, but it also makes a terrific place for them to run and hide about 2 days into Black Powder season. Currently have my 25 acres and 60 south of me I can hunt; mow parts of that for the neighbor all summer, in exchange for hunting privileges. 

Contemplating buying archery equipment, that would afford me a chance at the bigger bucks before gun season started, but the bugs are still terrible here in September, (_hell they're terrible into December even, unless you get some seriously cold weather_), not to mention you can still see a lot of 80 - 90 degree days that time of year, and the combination makes archery a far less enjoyable experience when hunting evenings. Bow would be difficult to maneuver in the condo, but they do allow crossbow, and I've been seriously contemplating that. Have one stand set up for archery on the back fence, and I could set up a tree stand or two on the neighbor's stuff where I have a little more cover and work with a compound as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 10, 2017)

Rocky, even with the point restrictions, which I like, you only need a main beam of 10 in to be legal. I'm sure you already know that. It doesn't take much of a rack to meet the minimum. Measure some of the deer you have taken in the past. I agree with you on the compound bow idea. Archery hunting is a ton of fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 10, 2017)

Rocky1, your talking about how I hunt now. I canoe across a small lake to get back to the swamp. It took me a few years to figure it out. Once I did I found the big boys hang out. 
I've always bow hunted 35 years ,crossbow, in and around bedding areas in the thickets. I've hunted crop damage permits and have taken 100s of deer. About 10 yesrs ago I gave the back yards to mt son to hunt and have only hunted the farm in Va 120 miles away. I only get out 4 or 5 weekends durring the season now a day. So making it count using the trail cam, 1st year ever for me. The trail can is not telling me anything I had not figired out but it lets me know what ypung bucks are up and coming. Big bucks push them out of the area early so I don't usually see them. Good luck and get on a pinch point along the swamp. 

I cleared a 10 yard diameter area for the bow season. Same stand I hunt the swamp with the ML'er.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Understood on that count Ray, and I do agree with the regulation to an extent. But here at the house, I have 3 does with fawns, and about 15 bucks. Most of which are little pissers! Carrying capacity on the land only allows so many deer in the area, so a few little bucks really need to go away to make room for does. Which would attract a few more bucks, possibly the bigger ones, during season. 

I don't disagree with the regulation altogether, it was needed in this area. Braggin board at the local country store proved that year after year. Waaaaay to many little bucks coming in. Spikes, 3 points, little basket racked 4 points. Guys are all complaining about there are no big bucks around here, but they shoot anything with a horn on it's head. I on the other hand would maybe take a few out that are obviously less than desirable here around the house now that I have it established and could do so. But about the time I got to the point I could, they changed the regs. 

Critters like this one should be taken out, and 2-3 years prior to this he wouldn't have been legal to shoot, although he was able to sire several fawns. Had I had everything set up to hunt here and had deer coming in like I do now, I would have removed him from the gene pool. I was still trying to hunt public lands at that point however, and just started feeding heavier around the house.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Jul 10, 2017)

That main beam looks over 10 in to me.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm not positive where you live @rocky1 . Are you in the C5 DMU? Or the C6.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm in C6 Ray, as stated above, he was legal at that point, but he's about 5 - 6 years old there. Horns never changed much over the years, just got taller. He wouldn't have made legal shooter prior to that year. Was a lopsided spike first 3 years of life, 2014 season he had 2 points on the left side, and neither beam would have made 10 inches. Didn't see him 2016 season, don't know where he disappeared too, but I'm relatively certain he didn't grow out of the spike on one side at that age. One of the neighbors may have taken him, or one of the guys leasing land behind me may have got him. They didn't put him on the local bragging board at any rate.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 10, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I'm in C6 Ray, as stated above, he was legal at that point, but he's about 5 - 6 years old there. Horns never changed much over the years, just got taller. He wouldn't have made legal shooter prior to that year. Was a lopsided spike first 3 years of life, 2014 season he had 2 points on the left side, and neither beam would have made 10 inches. Didn't see him 2016 season, don't know where he disappeared too, but I'm relatively certain he didn't grow out of the spike on one side at that age. One of the neighbors may have taken him, or one of the guys leasing land behind me may have got him. They didn't put him on the local bragging board at any rate.



I got ya Rocky. I didn't notice the date on the cam picture.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2017)

My situation Dave... Stuff outlined along the highway in blue is mine. Stuff running east/west in blue I have access to hunt. Stuff outlined in green, no one is hunting as far as I know. If they are, they're hunting the other side of it now. Old stand along the north fence has been unused for a couple years now. North of me, about where the 441 sign is on highway, is Water Management land, no hunting, and back there around Bright Lake is water Management land, no hunting, which that follows the river north and south for miles. 

Neighbor over there where it says End Game, hunts a little. And, a couple neighbors to the west of me hunt. Couple guys have a little NW of me leased, and there's a local judge has some property back there that I'm not sure what the status is on that. 

Cleared out a little spot about 10 yards in diameter actually, where the west finger of that swamp runs out. Tried planting a little feedplot back there last year, but it was so dry nothing ever sprouted. Contemplating archery stand back there on the edge of the swamp, because it's a natural path, and I could maybe persuade the deer to move through there with the little feedplot. 

Deer crossing the highway are mostly smaller bucks, does, fawns. Bigger bucks are all moving from the south, although the 8 pointer pictured earlier seems to hang out on the north side of my property. 20 acres up there owned by a Hindu gentleman in West Palm Beach or something. Was from New Jersey and bought the property over the internet, with pictures of my field on the add. As did the neighbor down there at End Game. He was staking out where he wanted to build his house in our field. At any rate, no one has done anything with that 20 acres and it's overgrown to the point it's impassible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 11, 2017)

Rocky1 looks like you have it figured out. Early bow season is always best in the low heavy cover areas. transition areas. As long as they have cover they can see from to check out the competition. My best tactic is raddling from a look out area. early ML'er season where I can watch a large surrounded with good cover and the doe's will likely be bedding.
#1 & #3 red line where they meet the south side blue line look to be good locations. I see a spot just to the left of line 1 a small circle area that look sweat.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 11, 2017)

This is tbe farm I hunt. The line takes you from the beach area where i canoe across to , debark and have a trail bush hoged out several years ago. The bush hoged trail is the dark shaded area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 11, 2017)

two pics , one looking down the towards the lake and the other out towards the swamp , the honey hole I cut out is with in 20 yards of the stand site in Pic 1

View attachment 130870

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 11, 2017)

A couple from the front and back yards

















This picture is from a trail cam I set up on my cousin's ranch

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 11, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> A couple from the front and back yards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back yard hunting. Yu can fill the freezer with one. 
My friends in Vermont were i went turkey hunting said the moose are a pest.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 11, 2017)

They're a pest here too, though fun to watch. Last fall the mother and her twins tore branches off of my maple, apple and cherry trees. For a while there I was thinking moose steaks with an apple chutney would have made for a good dinner.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 11, 2017)

More. Elk from the camera at the ranch. The ranch is in St. Maries Idaho. I'm not a hunter but I do love moose and elk steaks!!















I had four trail cameras at the ranch, here's a picture from a different location

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2017)

That top bull elk is DANDY!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 11, 2017)

Tht 1st Elk pic is a nice size. Great pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 11, 2017)

Just received these of a small 8 turning into a nice young 10. Ill give him a couple years to develop.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2017)

It's nice when they pose for group photos!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 13, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> It's nice when they pose for group photos!
> 
> View attachment 130924


Photo's nice to get a group pose


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 13, 2017)

Nothing here with antlers, just a couple small critters

Red fox

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 13, 2017)

These are some great pictures. Keep them coming! Lot's of critters we don't normally see down here in Texas


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 13, 2017)

My batteries went dead 
, Saturday or Sunday I'll take a ride to the farm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2017)

A really big deer for central Florida. He came through while scouting for turkey last spring.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 13, 2017)

Ray D said:


> View attachment 130952 A really big deer for central Florida. He came through while scouting for turkey last spring.


I know the body size of the southern deer are a bit smaller but it doesn't diminish the size (hight) of that rack. Cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2017)

Good lookin buck! One pass through, or did he come and go more than once?


----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Good lookin buck! One pass through, or did he come and go more than once?


He showed up a few times over a two week period. It's in zone B. That area has a very late rut. We have seen them chasing in late January and early February.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 13, 2017)

Ray D said:


> He showed up a few times over a two week period. It's in zone B. That area has a very late rut. We have seen them chasing in late January and early February.


You mush have a good population of deer to be getting late rut


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2017)

I suppose, doesn't cool off enough to spin them up. On a positive note, their patterns don't change just as hunting season starts. Ours will start chasing does up here late October / early November. Of course when they do, their patterns shift and what they've done all summer, they don't do anymore!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2017)

DaveHawk said:


> You mush have a good population of deer to be getting late rut


Zone B is just a really odd area. I do a fair amount of deer hunting in Zone C1, which is right next to B and the rut in there is late October to early November.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2017)

Zone B in the above chart is the area I am talking about. FWC just recently arranged the deer hunts in zone B to fall into this time period. In the past, the deer season would be over before the rut ever took place.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 13, 2017)

What season will it fall in ? Gun 
Do you have a bow season ?


----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2017)

DaveHawk said:


> What season will it fall in ? Gun
> Do you have a bow season ?


Gun season. We do have an archery season here as well. I drew an archery hunt in B this year and it falls in early November. As you know, bow hunting is a lot of fun. Doing 3D shoots now in preparation for bow season.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 15, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 131050


Nice group, any big boys show up.


----------



## The100road (Jul 15, 2017)

Not a very good trail cam pic. Cell phone picture of the trail cam picture on the computer. Haha.

Had this guy at about 15 yards a few years ago with no shot. Brush was to thick.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 15, 2017)

DaveHawk said:


> Nice group, any big boys show up.



That's a big as I have decent pictures of Dave. Have one or two in the background that look bigger, but these are the ones that don't mind having their picture taken dozens of times daily, and the others may in fact be pictures of these 2 bigger ones at different angles in the distance. The one on the left is actually a pretty decent buck when you look at mass on his beams. One on the right although a little lighter, has decent length on the beam for our neck of the woods. If you zoom in they're a little more impressive...


----------



## Ray D (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice group. That one on the right is a real nice one.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Our little deer here in north Florida don't hold a candle to the deer up north. The average BIG buck here in the North Florida woods will typically score 125 - 140 class. Weigh maybe 150 lbs. on the hoof. 

My average BIG buck from ND on the other hand, scored 155 5/8 and probably weighed close to 300 lbs. on the hoof. The does in ND will outweigh the bigger bucks down here. I seen yearlings up there that are bigger than most of our bucks here.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 15, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Our little deer here in north Florida don't hold a candle to the deer up north. The average BIG buck here in the North Florida woods will typically score 125 - 140 class. Weigh maybe 150 lbs. on the hoof.
> 
> My average BIG buck from ND on the other hand, scored 155 5/8 and probably weighed close to 300 lbs. on the hoof. The does in ND will outweigh the bigger bucks down here. I seen yearlings up there that are bigger than most of our bucks here.


Without a doubt Rocky. You take what your area gives you. Here in Central Florida, anything over 100 is a real "good" buck. Lol.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Nice group. That one on the right is a real nice one.



He has decent length on the beam, but not a lot of mass or height Ray. The one on left has more height and mass. They both look impressive in the field, until you get him up there at 15 - 20 yards and he's a little bitty deer! I doubt seriously that either would weigh much over 125 lbs. on the hoof. Not a lot of high protein forage down here in the woods for them, until the acorns drop, aside from feed plots and corn where that's available. 

Most grasses up north have 2 - 5 times the protein they have available in anything they have for forage here, out side of feed plots. Bahia and Coastal Bermuda grass are about as good as it gets, and in hay, they'll finish 2 - 3% protein at best. Slough hay in ND has more protein; Wheat Straw is close and they use that for bedding up there. Brome Grass up north is close to 7% protein when properly cut and baled, and Alfalfa and Sweet Clover will push 15%. And, that's setting aside tens of thousands of acres of croplands. 

The CRP program was huge in the area I was in up in ND, and it created a lot of big bucks. Few days after I shot the one on the wall, we had a winter storm front blow in, that coincided with moon phase, and evening feeding time, placing peak activity over the top. Told the guys I was hunting with if they wanted see bucks we needed to ride that night. Riding around we counted 20+ bucks that would have gone 150 class, one of which was estimated in excess of 185. Farmer there was letting him breed does on the ranch, and let him go until he was on the verge of going downhill, and he did in fact score better than 180 when he finally took him, 3 years after that. 

My feed plot program here is all about protein, last year I seeded soy beans, iron clay peas, english peas, sorghum, millet, sunflowers, buckwheat, sesame, 3 different varieties of clover, assorted brassicas, rye, turnips, daiikon radish, and sunn hemp. All took off beautifully, dried up, quit growing, and the deer mowed most it off before it had a chance to do much. The rye, turnips, radishes, and clovers grew well because they're deeply rooted and the deer fed well until I plowed it up a month or two ago to replant. Hope to get it in earlier and get it started with a little more feed and moisture available this year, to get a better stand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 16, 2017)

Checked the cameras today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 23, 2017)

Another one from checking the cameras today. Kinda a weird rack.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2017)

uhhh kinda weird happenings!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 23, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> My problem Dave is most of my big bucks hang out in a swamp half mile or so south of me. They'll come up here and feed all summer, but when the rut starts and they become preoccupied with other things, and acorns are dropping all along the river, they aren't nearly as interested in coming up here to feed. While I do have several large oaks, and they do drop a lot of acorns here on the property, (_front yard is full of them, is not the least bit uncommon to work in the shop at night and watch bucks feeding under the yard light in the front yard 40 yards away_), even with feed plots, and corn, and mineral blocks for them; that simply isn't important that time of year. Limited number of does up here, and they're usually covered early. Need to thin out a bunch of smaller bucks, BUT... FWC in their infinite wisdom imposed regulations on horn size in this unit. Which is good to some extent, I do understand their reasoning, don't get me wrong; but I've had several bucks here, that are not passing on desirable genetics, and they're old enough they're strictly nocturnal.
> 
> Might have half a chance if I moved south to hunt them, but the land here around the house is chopped up in NUMEROUS 10, 20, 40 acre plots, most of which are being hunted by others, or they want some ridiculous price to allow you access to hunt a little bitty piece of land. And, a half mile west of us, Suwannee River Water Management has everything for a half mile from the river locked up for MILES, and they don't allow hunting on this stretch. Makes for a lot of nice bucks, but it also makes a terrific place for them to run and hide about 2 days into Black Powder season. Currently have my 25 acres and 60 south of me I can hunt; mow parts of that for the neighbor all summer, in exchange for hunting privileges.
> 
> Contemplating buying archery equipment, that would afford me a chance at the bigger bucks before gun season started, but the bugs are still terrible here in September, (_hell they're terrible into December even, unless you get some seriously cold weather_), not to mention you can still see a lot of 80 - 90 degree days that time of year, and the combination makes archery a far less enjoyable experience when hunting evenings. Bow would be difficult to maneuver in the condo, but they do allow crossbow, and I've been seriously contemplating that. Have one stand set up for archery on the back fence, and I could set up a tree stand or two on the neighbor's stuff where I have a little more cover and work with a compound as well.


Rocky,
I have a compound bow that I can't use anymore-come to Austin and get it - Jim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2017)

I've considered a compound, but leaning more toward crossbow Jim, simply because I could use it out of the hunting condo. Compound would get a little iffy in there, no way to draw it sitting in my reclining office chair.  Crossbow I could Male chicken and set in the corner until needed.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2017)

The100road said:


> Another one from checking the cameras today. Kinda a weird rack.
> 
> View attachment 131511



Its a unique rack! Might want to think hard about that one!! My little unicorn may get shot if he shows up, just because. 

I say that, because I passed on a whitetail one time, little basket racked 4x4 out in ND. Had a ball about the size of a ping pong ball inch or so below the tip of each point. He wasn't big by any means, probably wouldn't have scored a hundred points. But he was standing there less than 50 yards away, broadside just looking at me sitting in the truck. I had access to 7 square miles of CRP and prairie behind the house, nothing but prairie trails for access, all of it posted, maybe half dozen neighbors hunting back there, only one of them hunting hard, and there were some DANDY BUCKS back there. So I let him go! 

Told one of the neighbors about him, and he had a fit! Told him he was a little bitty thing. Then he asked me if I'd ever seen another one like that? Made me stop and think! And, no... I've seen a few with a ball on a horn, maybe even one or two with more than one, but a perfect little 8 pointer with a ball on EVERY tip, is a one in a million buck, even if he is little. I've looked at odd racks a with a whole different attitude since that day.


----------



## The100road (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah, we usually pass on cows but take the first legal bull we see. The property is small enough that the elk herds pretty much pass through and don't stick around so we can be real choosy.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah, I suppose... Didn't think about them migrating through. That would pose a problem.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 24, 2017)

Not a trail cam but she walked out of the woods right in front of me here at camp today.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 30, 2017)

Finally checked my camera, need to put it on video mode but that drains batteries, only a month away until bow season.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## The100road (Aug 26, 2017)

Checked the cameras again today. Hopefully they stick around a few more weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 26, 2017)

With all the rain of late, one of my 2 cameras has given up entirely, but the other has provided a few nifty pictures of late. Even had another blurry picture or two of my unicorn!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 26, 2017)

Target rich environments!!


----------



## kweinert (Sep 5, 2017)

Not a trail cam but we had a visitor in one of our front trees that first plucked and then had breakfast.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 12, 2017)

A couple of my buddies sent me these off their trail cameras. What are the odds of the last pic! The third picture is what they did to the corn field in 2 weeks time?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 12, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 25, 2017)

So I sold my truck a little over a month ago, finally bought one last week, checked my camera last at the end of July. Went and check it today, suck got some good genetics around these parts.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

